# Best veto tool bag for service



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi I'm looking at buying a veto pro pac but not sure what one is best for service I'm using a husky electrician bag right now don't really like it and don't want the bag to be to heavy


----------



## mires (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say the Open Top LC would be the best in my opinion. For service, I like everything to be within plain view and you can also just chuck your drill, hammer and other large items in there to carry it all out at once rather than carrying a closed bag in one hand and all your heavy tools in another. I really like the looks of the new MC because I love being compact but you can't fit larger tools in it. I'm pretty sure a pair of 12'' channellocks won't go 

I'm in new construction mostly and work with a bunch of guys that like to swipe tools so I have to stick with a closed bag. They're much less likely to actually open a bag to "borrow" a tool. I'd love to use an open top bag but for some reason people feel like they can just walk by and grab something out of it like it's no big deal.


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

I ended up ordering the closed xl bag should be here wed watched some reviews on YouTube looks good time will tell though hope it's not to big I use the commercial husky electrical one right now always a pain to get to stuff unless it's on the outside


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've used the veto bag as well as the ridgid jobmax bags. Right now I like a 5 gallon bucket with this http://www.lowes.com/pd_116481-1492...bucket&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=bucket&facetInfo=

Works well so far.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Veto bags are great. But heavy. 

And over priced. I had a bunch I've since sold.. I just saw Klein's new line of bags.. half the price similar warranty similar construction.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a great Ridgid bag. The red one not the orange colored one. It came from my local Ridgid rep.

David


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

Never saw one can you post a picture


----------



## T Bone (Sep 12, 2013)

I really like my ot xl


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I wish I had that kind of money for nice tool bags.


----------

